# Keith van horrrrrrnnn



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Haha gotta love ny fans


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Man. Welcome to New York, Tim Thomas. When KVH got traded TO NY, I never thought I'd hear NY fans chant his name when he left.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Ewing, then Spree, then KVH. What a series of, umm, "monumental" exits. Err, NY used to be so good that they had to part with players liek Ewing. Now they're sad about losing Van Horn.

They should be chanting "Tra-ade Houston!" for this summer. Too much contract.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> 
> They should be chanting "Tra-ade Houston!" for this summer. Too much contract.


I find it interesting that you chose "Trade" as the word to split up in "Trade Houston." Did you actually try that outloud to hear how it sounds? :grinning:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Ya Trade Houston has no beat, but TRA-ADE Houston has a beat, it sounds like TRAAAAAAAADDDDDDEEE HOUS-TON, but ya Isiah shouldnt have traded Van Horn... He was good, but like i said, Isiah isnt too fond of the white man :yes:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Ya Trade Houston has no beat, but TRA-ADE Houston has a beat, it sounds like TRAAAAAAAADDDDDDEEE HOUS-TON, but ya Isiah shouldnt have traded Van Horn... He was good, but like i said, Isiah isnt too fond of the white man :yes:



Yes, I am sure we'll get equal value for Houston. Good point. Trade our only shooter. Yes. Awesome. I hope we get someone " ATHLETIC". Being athletic is the most important thing there is. It reduces gatorade consumption and saves the team money.


Or maybe we could give him up for a sub-par player like we did in the KVH-TT trade.


Anyway, chant on. Tim Thomas sucks, he constantly gets called out by nearly everyone that plays with him, and he's a more atheltic version of KVH.....



If KVH, sucked a little more.


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

*
I did'nt realize that he was that popular of a player in NY.
*


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Just a thought. Houston's better than Howard Eisley but he also has a bigger contract.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Yes, I am sure we'll get equal value for Houston. Good point. Trade our only shooter. Yes. Awesome. I hope we get someone " ATHLETIC". Being athletic is the most important thing there is. It reduces gatorade consumption and saves the team money.
> 
> 
> Or maybe we could give him up for a sub-par player like we did in the KVH-TT trade.
> ...


Thats the Knicks fault that they cant get equal value for Houston, because they overpaid Houston, so if they trade him it wont be for a same caliber player because the other team will have to take the salary hit, as for Thomas (Tim) i have no idea why he is a Knick, he constantly gets called out for having the talent but not the drive, KVH at least brang it every game... Bad move by Isiah


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

Van Horn looked pretty good last night. 23 pts, 8 boards, 2 assists, 2 blocks and a steal in 30 minutes. I'll ignore the airball on his first shot attempt


----------



## denis (Jul 3, 2003)

one of the best role players in nba


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>denis</b>!
> one of the best role players in nba


With a superstar contract.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

tim thomas<KVH

NY messed up with that trade..should of left it they way they had it...they were winnin and KVH was playin very good


----------

